# Canadastan Starving Law Abiding Citizens



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

“Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”

“So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”

No due process, no way of buying groceries or paying your utilities or rent.










						Canadian police secure downtown Ottawa as truckers’ protest ends
					

Three-week occupation over Covid precautions and Trudeau government ends with 76 vehicles towed and 191 arrests




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2022)

Birane should start a go-fund me.


----------



## gipper (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Birane should start a go-fund me.


So they can confiscate the money?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


Americans, get your FRN's out of the bank and convert them to REAL money.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

Our rulers here in America would do the same to us.

And they wonder why the people sometimes want to have an insurrection- if the ruling liberal elite is heckbent on starving the Deplorables what would they expect.

Time to look back on the 1381 Insurrection of the Deplorables in England, led by a proto-Trumpster Wat Tyler.


----------



## gipper (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Birane should start a go-fund me.


Why has the Democratic Party abandoned the working class?  Why would you STILL support them?

The Truckers’ Revolt Has Exposed the Left’s Class Hatred​Every time working-class people rebel today they are instantly smeared as fascists.​By Tom Slater
Spiked
_What we have there is a bottom-up working-class revolt, for workers’ rights and against state authoritarianism, with politicians, bankers and Silicon Valley tech types all lining up against it. And so the response from the left has naturally been to denounce the protesters as far-right scum and side with the powers-that-be.

Echoing Justin Trudeau’s absurd smears – he has casually asserted that the protests are riddled with ‘anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, anti-black racism, homophobia and transphobia’ – left-wingers have done one better and presented the truckers as a would-be Fourth Reich. Canadian leftists have labelled them ‘fascist’. American socialist magazine Jacobin has dubbed them ‘noxious reactionaries’, ‘far-right populists’ and a ‘front for a right-wing, anti-worker agenda’.
The Truckers’ Revolt Has Exposed the Left’s Class Hatred - LewRockwell_


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Our rulers here in America would do the same to us.
> 
> And they wonder why the people sometimes want to have an insurrection- if the ruling liberal elite is heckbent on starving the Deplorables what would they expect.
> 
> Time to look back on the 1381 Insurrection of the Deplorables in England, led by a proto-Trumpster Wat Tyler.


Yep. But we are better armed than Aussies, Kiwis and Canucks so we haven’t seen their levels of fascism. Yet.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Birane should start a go-fund me.


Birane should join the militia to do what should happen to all fascists.


----------



## surada (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


Has blocking the bridge helped Brianne?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Birane should join the militia to do what should happen to all fascists.




It will be a great day for Canada when their dictator and his mistress are hung at Canada's version of Lake Homo, like the man's predecessor was.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Has blocking the bridge helped Brianne?


Irrelevant.

If you support starving mothers and children because they disagree with you politically, you are a demon.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Has blocking the bridge helped Brianne?


But a bullet to all fascists will!


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Has blocking the bridge helped Brianne?




America really needs to be giving help to the Freedom Fighters in Canada.

We would be if we didn't have such a doofus in the WH.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Birane should join the militia to do what should happen to all fascists.


What do you guys do beside bitch about anything and everything on a message board?  Have you gotten anything accomplished...ever?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 21, 2022)

This is just a broader extension of the police state.  As always, Canada will continue to fall further behind the rest of the world as global investors worry about the safety of a financial transaction done digitally.

As of yesterday over 200 Canadian bank accounts were closed.  These are Eastern Bloc tactics.  Our competitiveness will continue to slide aggressively.  If you continue to follow our lead, your country will be finished as ours is.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?


Because one has a reason that supports liberty and Western Civilization.
Any other questions?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> What do you guys do beside bitch about anything and everything on a message board?  Have you gotten anything accomplished...ever?


Well, we trigger you to whine an awful lot, so yeah.............................


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> What do you guys do beside bitch about anything and everything on a message board?  Have you gotten anything accomplished...ever?


Plank, meet eye.
All you do is bitch on message boards about people bitching!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> America really needs to be giving help to the Freedom Fighters in Canada.
> 
> We would be if we didn't have such a doofus in the WH.


I donate repeatedly and when the American convoy starts rolling, I will donate more.

I also support Candian truckers who are parking their rigs TODAY, and not hauling a single product until there's something resolved.  Tighten your belts and get ready to run out of food and toilet paper, bitches!  And don't come to my house.  I only have supplies for two years and anyone who supports truckers being forced to get the jab can simply fucking starve.   Starvation is a hard way to die, motherfuckers.  Remember the truckers when you draw your last breath.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?




This is a different story entirely, this is about the Canadian people trying to dispose of a tyrant.

I'm concerned what message Brandon's hostility to the Canadian people is sending the Cuban people who are also toiling under a despot.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Because one has a reason that supports liberty and Western Civilization.
> Any other questions?


That's your opinion.  Just making sure we are clear.  You'd shut down the economy too if you thought it was for an important reason.

934,000 USA deaths from Corona.  No biggy right? This coming from the party who supposedly values life.  BULLSHIT.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Our rulers here in America would do the same to us.
> 
> And they wonder why the people sometimes want to have an insurrection- if the ruling liberal elite is heckbent on starving the Deplorables what would they expect.
> 
> Time to look back on the 1381 Insurrection of the Deplorables in England, led by a proto-Trumpster Wat Tyler.


I bet you are near death from starvation.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's your opinion.  Just making sure we are clear.  You'd shut down the economy too if you thought it was for an important reason.
> 
> 934,000 USA deaths from Corona.  No biggy right? This coming from the party who supposedly values life.  BULLSHIT.


934,000?

Name them.  Until I have access to medical records and clinical findings -- IOW, proof -- your 934,000 is a fantasy.  Nobody died of "COVID".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's your opinion.  Just making sure we are clear.  You'd shut down the economy too if you thought it was for an important reason.
> 
> 934,000 USA deaths from Corona.  No biggy right? This coming from the party who supposedly values life.  BULLSHIT.





And you could care less that China created and released the bio WMD, you consider it good to wipe out humanity.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I donate repeatedly and when the American convoy starts rolling, I will donate more.
> 
> I also support Candian truckers who are parking their rigs TODAY, and not hauling a single product until there's something resolved.  Tighten your belts and get ready to run out of food and toilet paper, bitches!  And don't come to my house.  I only have supplies for two years and anyone who supports truckers being forced to get the jab can simply fucking starve.   Starvation is a hard way to die, motherfuckers.  Remember the truckers when you draw your last breath.


You guys cried when Whitmer shut down industry in order to save lives.  Now you want to shut down industry so the unvaccinated can spread their mutating virus from Canada to USA?  If you aren't vaccinated, you can't be a trucker who goes to and from Canada.  Sorry.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 604443
> And you could care less that China created and released the bio WMD, you consider it good to wipe out humanity.


Did they?  Who told you China did it?  And you believed them?  What a fucking sucker.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys cried when Whitmer shut down industry in order to save lives.  Now you want to shut down industry so the unvaccinated can spread their mutating virus from Canada to USA?  If you aren't vaccinated, you can't be a trucker who goes to and from Canada.  Sorry.


Starve when the truckers screw you like you wanted to screw them.  I hope it hurts.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> 934,000?
> 
> Name them.  Until I have access to medical records and clinical findings -- IOW, proof -- your 934,000 is a fantasy.  Nobody died of "COVID".


This is you


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Starve when the truckers screw you like you wanted to screw them.  I hope it hurts.


I have a years worth of TP.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> This is you


So, not a damn thing relevant to say.  

You lose.


----------



## miketx (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?


Apples and oranges, commie!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I have a years worth of TP.


Sure you do, skippy.  Sure you do.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?


Another reason - one is a grass-roots protest, the other is someone using government power to harm citizens. Any other questions?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 21, 2022)

I hope everyone is happy with their liberal democracies.

The system is sociopathic.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Another reason - one is a grass-roots protest, the other is someone using government power to harm citizens. Any other questions?


That's your spin.  You think her intention was to harm citizens?  Then I can't talk to you seriously.  

Grass roots you mean like BLM or the Insurrectionists?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's your spin.  You think her intention was to harm citizens?  Then I can't talk to you seriously.
> 
> Grass roots you mean like BLM or the Insurrectionists?


Nothing relevant.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> I hope everyone is happy with their liberal democracies.
> 
> The system is sociopathic.


Every 8 years we elect a Republican or put Republicans back in control of the House/Senate and they fuck everything up.  Then a Democrat has to come along and fix it.  Clinton fixed Bush's mess.  Obama fixed Bush's mess.  And Biden is cleaning up Trump's mess.  

Republicans don't know how to lead.  How can you lead if you don't believe in government?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 21, 2022)

Trudeau is e


gipper said:


> Why has the Democratic Party abandoned the working class?  Why would you STILL support them?
> 
> The Truckers’ Revolt Has Exposed the Left’s Class Hatred​Every time working-class people rebel today they are instantly smeared as fascists.​By Tom Slater
> Spiked
> ...


Trudeau is especially enraged about transphobia


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Nothing relevant.


You think her intention was to harm citizens?


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's your spin.  You think her intention was to harm citizens?  Then I can't talk to you seriously.
> 
> Grass roots you mean like BLM or the Insurrectionists?


You said, "shutting industry down". Just working off of that.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> I hope everyone is happy with their liberal democracies.
> 
> The system is sociopathic.


To me it seems like the only time us liberals pass policies to combat the widening wealth gap, is after you guys pass policies that widen the gap.  

Southern Amazon workers aren't unionizing just to fuck with Bezos.  It's because his corporation treats their workers like shit.  Don't like unions?  Pay more and treat your employees better.

After all, he is worth 179 billion last time I checked.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Birane should start a go-fund me.



She's not looking to fund BLM riots, she wants to feed her children.

FundSendGO will at least get the money to her instead of stealing it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You think her intention was to harm citizens?


Nevermind.  You've made it clear that you can't talk to me seriously.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> You said, "shutting industry down". Just working off of that.


Her intention was to harm citizens?  Funny I'm a Michigander and I didn't get that feeling that's why she was doing it.  Are you from Michigan?  So then you swallowed what Trump and Fox told you?  And now you are siding with these truckers who are shutting down industry.  You're funny.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> She's not looking to fund BLM riots, she wants to feed her children.
> 
> FundSendGO will at least get the money to her instead of stealing it.


Republicans believe charity is the answer.  And they empathize with the truckers.  So yes, a gofuckme page would be a great idea.  I bet USMB Republicans donate zero dollars to the cause.  They gave all their money away to church and Trump's legal defense.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Birane should join the militia to do what should happen to all fascists.


Brianne should feed her kids rather than a bunch of nazis.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Birane should join the militia to do what should happen to all fascists.



True, but that's a big ask.

One I fear will face most of us in the near future.

In reality, the working class in Canada should shut down all food transport into the cities.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys cried when Whitmer shut down industry in order to save lives.  Now you want to shut down industry so* the unvaccinated can spread their mutating virus* from Canada to USA?  If you aren't vaccinated, you can't be a trucker who goes to and from Canada.  Sorry.


We've given you the opportunity to prove all the grisly death that you're talking about, and you can't do it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Brianne should feed her kids rather than a bunch of nazis.


Who else's kids are you in favor of starving, Titty?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Has blocking the bridge helped Brianne?



It didn't hurt her, If her husband or brother, or other is a trucker - it helped her.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> But a bullet to all fascists will!



  None of them are worth the cost of a bullet.

  Rope is cheap, and reusable.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?



They ARE the supply chain, Silly Bonobo.

You're just mad because the peasants are getting uppity.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Plank, meet eye.
> All you do is bitch on message boards about people bitching!



When was the last time I stared 37 threads in a week like you just did....?  (And counting)?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> None of them are worth the cost of a bullet.
> 
> Rope is cheap, and reusable.



Yeah, but helicopter rides are so much more spectacular....


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Every 8 years we elect a Republican or put Republicans back in control of the House/Senate and they fuck everything up.  Then a Democrat has to come along and fix it.  Clinton fixed Bush's mess.  Obama fixed Bush's mess.  And Biden is cleaning up Trump's mess.
> 
> Republicans don't know how to lead.  How can you lead if you don't believe in government?


Oh STFU with that Itchy and Scratchy bullshit you fucking brainwashed drone.

Take that shit to someone else.

Republicans and Democrats.

Wake up you fucking fool.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> To me it seems like the only time us liberals pass policies to combat the widening wealth gap, is after you guys pass policies that widen the gap.
> 
> Southern Amazon workers aren't unionizing just to fuck with Bezos.  It's because his corporation treats their workers like shit.  Don't like unions?  Pay more and treat your employees better.
> 
> After all, he is worth 179 billion last time I checked.




Actually, the Amazon workers of Alabama voted overwhelmingly against bringing in the wise guys of Big Labor to skim their pay checks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Republicans believe charity is the answer.  And they empathize with the truckers.  So yes, a gofuckme page would be a great idea.  I bet USMB Republicans donate zero dollars to the cause.  They gave all their money away to church and Trump's legal defense.



GoDefraudMe is dead - whether they know it or not. They operate based on trust. No one will ever trust them again.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> We've given you the opportunity to prove all the grisly death that you're talking about, and you can't do it.


It says 930,000 deaths.  I'm quoting the medical industries numbers.  Who you want me to quote?  If you don't believe, that's on you.

It's like when Obama was president you refused to believe the unemployment numbers.  You said they were fake.  Then Trump got in and the second the number went down 001% you believed the numbers and said Trump had the lowest unemployment numbers ever.

No one is trying to reason with you.  Just argue.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > You got mad at Gretchen Whitmer for shutting industry down how come you aren't mad at these anti vaxers who are disrupting the supply chain?
> ...



  Isn't it odd that left *wrong*-wing filth, such as SleazyBozo cannot bring themselves to acknowledge the distinction between a horrendous tyrant, and a group of people elsewhere fighting against a comparable horrendous tyrant?

  If SleazyBozo was here in 1776, is there any doubt as to which side it would have taken?


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Her intention was to harm citizens?  Funny I'm a Michigander and I didn't get that feeling that's why she was doing it.  Are you from Michigan?  So then you swallowed what Trump and Fox told you?  And now you are siding with these truckers who are shutting down industry.  You're funny.


I should feel bad for supporting people who want fewer government mandates on already heavily regulated and monitored workers? I don't. Then I should feel bad for not liking a governor shutting down industry (your words)? Again, I don't.

You can pretend there's some kind of equivalence there all you want.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys cried when Whitmer shut down industry in order to save lives.  Now you want to shut down industry so the unvaccinated can spread their mutating virus from Canada to USA?  If you aren't vaccinated, you can't be a trucker who goes to and from Canada.  Sorry.



  If you believe that Whitmer's malevolent abuse of power and sabotage of her state's economy was about saving lives, then you are too damn stupid to live.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Actually, the Amazon workers of Alabama voted overwhelmingly against bringing in the wise guys of Big Labor to skim their pay checks


Why because they were intimidated?

A U.S. labor board official is ordering a revote after an agency review found Amazon improperly pressured warehouse staff to vote against joining a union, tainting the original election enough to scrap its results. 

"Today's decision confirms what we were saying all along *– *that Amazon's intimidation and interference prevented workers from having a fair say in whether they wanted a union in their workplace."


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If you believe that Whitmer's malevolent abuse of power and sabotage of her state's economy was about saving lives, then you are too damn stupid to live.


What was it about?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

hadit said:


> Another reason - one is a grass-roots protest, the other is someone *using* government power to harm citizens. Any other questions?



  You seem to have misspelled _“*ab*using”_.

  And it is worth pointing out that the power that she was abusing does not legitimately exist in the first place.  She was usurping power to which she never had any legitimate claim, and abusing it to the harm of the people she is supposed to be serving.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Republicans believe charity is the answer.  And they empathize with the truckers.  So yes, a gofuckme page would be a great idea.  I bet USMB Republicans donate zero dollars to the cause.  They gave all their money away to church and Trump's legal defense.


*RENT FREE, STILL AND FOREVER.*


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> That's your spin.  You think her intention was to harm citizens?  Then I can't talk to you seriously.
> 
> Grass roots you mean like BLM or the Insurrectionists?



 Her malevolent intent is obvious to anyone who is not deeply brainwashed, or just flat-out lying, as you clearly are.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It says 930,000 deaths.  I'm quoting the medical industries numbers.  Who you want me to quote?  If you don't believe, that's on you.
> 
> It's like when Obama was president you refused to believe the unemployment numbers.  You said they were fake.  Then Trump got in and the second the number went down 001% you believed the numbers and said Trump had the lowest unemployment numbers ever.
> 
> No one is trying to reason with you.  Just argue.


That just proves that you trust the media.

Nobody died of "COVID" until you prove it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You think her intention was to harm citizens?



  It may not have been her primary motive, but she clearly did not give a shit what harm she did to her own people, in order to enrich and empower herself.  Such depraved-heart indifference to the harmful effects of one's behavior is no better, ethically, than a deliberate intent to cause that harm.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Her malevolent intent is obvious to anyone who is not deeply brainwashed, or just flat-out lying, and you clearly are.


Anyone who looks at her and doesn't see a demon is willfully, stupidly blind.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Her intention was to harm citizens?  Funny I'm a Michigander and I didn't get that feeling that's why she was doing it.  Are you from Michigan?  So then you swallowed what Trump and Fox told you?  And now you are siding with these truckers who are shutting down industry.  You're funny.



  If you truly believe that that power-crazed bitch ruling over your state committed her crimes out of concern for your well-being, then you are in no place to suggest that anyone else is swallowing lies and misinformation.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GoDefraudMe is dead - whether they know it or not. They operate based on trust. No one will ever trust them again.


Were they caught skimming?

I HATE Gofundme.  Absolutely hate it.  Unless it is someone who is truly a sad case that it makes sense.

My girlfriends sister has 2 kids.  Single mom.  She wants a new car so she started a gofuckme page.  Pissed me off.  I had to give $50 or I might piss my girlfriend off.  But I just gave her $50 bucks.  You know how much she raised?  $50 fucking bucks.  She should have given me the fucking money back.

But it reminds me of a song by Arrestive Development.  Mr. Wendel.  It does, "hey, here's a dollar man in fact naw brother man here have $2.  $2 means a snack for me but it means a big deal to you."

I just have to remind myself, whenever I'm generous with my money, that's money I won't have when I retire.  Or money I won't leave to my nephews.  I remember this father when I was growing up used to say he NEVER gives money to charity.  He will donate his time but not money.  I agree with him.  If a guy with as much money as I have "should" give more than Bezos and Trump should give half their fortunes away every 10 years.  What's the difference between $10 billion and $20?  Nothing.  But for me, the difference between $1.2 million and $1 million is a lot.  Add up all the time you've given your money away over a lifetime it probably adds up to a lot of money that could have been in the stock market gaining interest.  And $200,000 will only last you 8 years if your bills add up to $25K a year.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> If you truly believe that that power-crazed bitch ruling over your state committed her crimes out of concern for your well-being, then you are in no place to suggest that anyone else is swallowing lies and misinformation.


Can you tell me her motives?  I have some pretty conservative friends.  Like you, none of them can back up their feelings about her.  Can you tell us why she's being such a "bitch"?  

To me, this is just another example of how Republicans hate strong women.  Pelosi, Hillary, Whitmer, the Squad


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Anyone who looks at her and doesn't see a demon is willfully, stupidly blind.


I feel the same way about Trump.  How do you fools not see a scam artist?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Republicans believe charity is the answer.  And they empathize with the truckers.  So yes, a gofuckme page would be a great idea.  I bet USMB Republicans donate zero dollars to the cause.  They gave all their money away to church and Trump's legal defense.



  It's a well-established fact that Republicans/conservatives are much more generous than Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals when it comes to freely giving to charity, out of what is rightfully theirs to give.  Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals think that they can claim generosity and charitable intent, not by giving what is rightfully theirs to give, but by what they can get government to steal from others for the causes that Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals support.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's a well-established fact that Republicans/conservatives are much more generous than Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals when it comes to freely giving to charity, out of what is rightfully theirs to give.  Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals think that they can claim generosity and charitable intent, not by giving what is rightfully theirs to give, but by what they can get government to steal from others for the causes that Democraps/*LI*b*E*rals support.


Well said.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Why because they were intimidated?
> 
> A U.S. labor board official is ordering a revote after an agency review found Amazon improperly pressured warehouse staff to vote against joining a union, tainting the original election enough to scrap its results.
> 
> "Today's decision confirms what we were saying all along *– *that Amazon's intimidation and interference prevented workers from having a fair say in whether they wanted a union in their workplace."




The real intimidation in the Alabama Amazon vote was from Big Labor and its allies.  Folks like Crazy Bernie, the all powerful BLM movement and others put a full court press on the workers to allow the wise guys to come in.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It says 930,000 deaths.  I'm quoting the medical industries numbers.  Who you want me to quote?  If you don't believe, that's on you.
> 
> It's like when Obama was president you refused to believe the unemployment numbers.  You said they were fake.  Then Trump got in and the second the number went down 001% you believed the numbers and said Trump had the lowest unemployment numbers ever.
> 
> No one is trying to reason with you.  Just argue.



 By now, nearly everyone knows of the massive fraud that has been involved in padding those numbers, by more than an order of magnitude.

  Anyone who cites those exaggerated numbers totally destroys any credibility that he otherwise might have had.  Not that you ever had any credibility to lose in the first place…


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 21, 2022)

The truckers aren't enough.  Canada needs a general uprising.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The truckers aren't enough.  Canada needs a general uprising.


As does America.


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 21, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The truckers aren't enough.  Canada needs a general uprising.




Freedom in Poland started with ship workers in Gdansk.    Canadian truckers are just the start I'm sure as the people continue to rebel


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I feel the same way about Trump.  How do you fools not see a scam artist?


*RENT FREE, STILL AND FOREVER.*

How do you live 24/7 with a man you despise in your head?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Happy story.  The gelato shop owner who was threatened and harassed after her donation got her doxxed is recovering nicely, thanks to emotional and material support.  Great story!  Great woman!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Happy story.  The gelato shop owner who was threatened and harassed after her donation got her doxxed is recovering nicely, thanks to emotional and material support.  Great story!  Great woman!


What has happened to this man's hair?  It looks like he has an out if control hairline.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> What has happened to this man's hair?  It looks like he has an out if control hairline.


Which man?  The Fox guy or Justine Turdo?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Which man?  The Fox guy or Justine Turdo?


Whose picture is that?  I have the TurdO


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Whose picture is that?  I have the TurdO


The Fox guy who's interviewing the woman.

But, yeah, I have some serious questions about Turdo's hair and makeup as well.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Birane should start a go-fund me.


So, we now get to see the extent of your, 'compassion'.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 21, 2022)

Is there a list of banks that are doing this?  If so, we should publish it and tell people to close their accounts with those banks if they have any.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> So, we now get to see the extent of your, 'compassion'.



Well, every conservative on this board says they are an eccentric millionaire.... I'm sure you're sending money...right?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, every conservative on this board says they are an eccentric millionaire.... I'm sure you're sending money...right?


None of them do, but you're furthering your image of calloused hatred.  So, good for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Isn't it odd that left *wrong*-wing filth, such as SleazyBozo cannot bring themselves to acknowledge the distinction between a horrendous tyrant, and a group of people elsewhere fighting against a comparable horrendous tyrant?
> 
> If SleazyBozo was here in 1776, is there any doubt as to which side it would have taken?


You sure have demonized her.  Who do you hate more her, Nancy or Hillary?

Fuck Marry Kill those three.  Ready go.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Well, every conservative on this board says they are an eccentric millionaire.... I'm sure you're sending money...right?


And if that's true, why should us middle class people listen to them?  It's them robbing us.  It's them lowering our wages.  It's them who have taken over our government and get the politicians to pass anti worker pro billionaire policies.  It's them who hire illegals.  It's them who sold us on NAFTA.  Corporations and Republicans loved NAFTA till Trump came along.  Of course then they believe the rich pay too much in taxes.  They are rich themselves.  If they are rich, how dare they tell us their economic policies work for us.  Bullshit.  They work for them.  Then they pretend their party isn't the party of for and by the rich.    

What happened is the right leaning American poor who took over the party and got Trump elected don't like sending jobs to Mexico or hiring illegals.  Even though Republican BUSH 1 invented NAFTA and Bush 2 loves immigrants.  More Republicans signed it than Democrats.  In fact, Republicans got Clinton to sign it.  He signed their bill into law.  Made it his.  Idiot.  So Republicans today can say Clinton signed it but they invented it.  Like Bush lied us into Iraq but he got Hillary to go along.  

Anyways, the GOP movement doesn't like hiring illegals or sending jobs overseas.  But the globalists who run the party love it.  









						Out of Many, One by President George W. Bush
					

Out of Many, One: Portraits of America's Immigrants




					www.bushcenter.org


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2022)

gipper said:


> So they can confiscate the money?


Steal it.  What commies are good  for??


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It may not have been her primary motive, but she clearly did not give a shit what harm she did to her own people, in order to enrich and empower herself.  Such depraved-heart indifference to the harmful effects of one's behavior is no better, ethically, than a deliberate intent to cause that harm.


Bullshit.  That's why they sent out all that free money to help you poor people get by.

I didn't get the second check but I bet you did.  You're welcome.  It was for you poor people.  Proof our Democratic policies are better for the middle class than Republicans.  Trickle up bitches!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> *RENT FREE, STILL AND FOREVER.*
> 
> How do you live 24/7 with a man you despise in your head?


I never think about him till I come here to talk politics.  He is your front runner for 2024 no?  Like how you guys obsessed with the anti hillary stuff for 30 years.  That worked for you so we will try it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And if that's true, why should us middle class people listen to them?  It's them robbing us.  It's them lowering our wages.  It's them who have taken over our government and get the politicians to pass anti worker pro billionaire policies.  It's them who hire illegals.  It's them who sold us on NAFTA.  Corporations and Republicans loved NAFTA till Trump came along.  Of course then they believe the rich pay too much in taxes.  They are rich themselves.  If they are rich, how dare they tell us their economic policies work for us.  Bullshit.  They work for them.  Then they pretend their party isn't the party of for and by the rich.
> 
> What happened is the right leaning American poor who took over the party and got Trump elected don't like sending jobs to Mexico or hiring illegals.  Even though Republican BUSH 1 invented NAFTA and Bush 2 loves immigrants.  More Republicans signed it than Democrats.  In fact, Republicans got Clinton to sign it.  He signed their bill into law.  Made it his.  Idiot.  So Republicans today can say Clinton signed it but they invented it.  Like Bush lied us into Iraq but he got Hillary to go along.
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You guys cried when Whitmer shut down industry in order to save lives.  Now you want to shut down industry so the unvaccinated can spread their mutating virus from Canada to USA?  If you aren't vaccinated, you can't be a trucker who goes to and from Canada.  Sorry.


Lies.  Never ending Lies.   If the vaccines...lol... actually worked you wouldnt be wetting yourself for 2 years.

You are trying to use the Yellow Star tactics for Unvacced.

You can kiss my ass.


----------



## gipper (Feb 21, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Steal it.  What commies are good  for??


Again, not commies. Gofundme is a capitalist entity. Just like all of big tech.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Can you tell me her motives?  I have some pretty conservative friends.  Like you, none of them can back up their feelings about her.  Can you tell us why she's being such a "bitch"?
> 
> To me, this is just another example of how Republicans hate strong women.  Pelosi, Hillary, Whitmer, the Squad


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I never think about him till I come here to talk politics.  He is your front runner for 2024 no?  Like how you guys obsessed with the anti hillary stuff for 30 years.  That worked for you so we will try it.


Right.


----------



## TheParser (Feb 21, 2022)

Whoever thought that beautifully coiffed precious little individual would turn out to be such a vicious and vindictive dictator?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Bullshit.  That's why they sent out all that free money to help you poor people get by.
> 
> I didn't get the second check but I bet you did.  You're welcome.  It was for you poor people.  Proof our Democratic policies are better for the middle class than Republicans.  Trickle up bitches!


Keep it up, SleazyBuckets.  It's snowing here.  I'm stuck inside.  TV is dull.  The free entertainment is priceless!  Give us another of your brilliant pronouncements.

PS -- all the nasty stimulus checks I got went to the local animal rescue and food bank.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> None of them do, but you're furthering your image of calloused hatred.  So, good for you.







__





						Back in the day i had bought GLD ETF on the stock market, what i learned about that and crypto.
					

So back in the 1990s i bought some shares of the ETF GLD.   GLD: Quote and summary for SPDR Gold Shares - MSN Money   At the time, i thought it would be a good way to buy more gold without the worry of transporting it to my house and possibly it could be lost.  So i grabbed about 10,000 shares...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				








__





						Invest Early, Retire a Rich Man
					

Many years ago, I made this chart to  demonstrate the importance of investing early, which I did.  My portfolio is considerably larger than the figures shown in the chart as a result.   ChemEngineerMBA



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





sealybobo said:


> And if that's true, why should us middle class people listen to them?  It's them robbing us.  It's them lowering our wages.  It's them who have taken over our government and get the politicians to pass anti worker pro billionaire policies.  It's them who hire illegals.  It's them who sold us on NAFTA.  Corporations and Republicans loved NAFTA till Trump came along.  Of course then they believe the rich pay too much in taxes.  They are rich themselves.  If they are rich, how dare they tell us their economic policies work for us.  Bullshit.  They work for them.  Then they pretend their party isn't the party of for and by the rich.
> 
> What happened is the right leaning American poor who took over the party and got Trump elected don't like sending jobs to Mexico or hiring illegals.  Even though Republican BUSH 1 invented NAFTA and Bush 2 loves immigrants.  More Republicans signed it than Democrats.  In fact, Republicans got Clinton to sign it.  He signed their bill into law.  Made it his.  Idiot.  So Republicans today can say Clinton signed it but they invented it.  Like Bush lied us into Iraq but he got Hillary to go along.
> 
> ...


Don't worry it's not true.  One guy here claims to live on dividend income (you'd have to own millions of dollars of stock for this) but somehow drives a Toyota.


----------



## hadit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> And if that's true, why should us middle class people listen to them?  It's them robbing us.  It's them lowering our wages.  It's them who have taken over our government and get the politicians to pass anti worker pro billionaire policies.  It's them who hire illegals.  It's them who sold us on NAFTA.  Corporations and Republicans loved NAFTA till Trump came along.  Of course then they believe the rich pay too much in taxes.  They are rich themselves.  If they are rich, how dare they tell us their economic policies work for us.  Bullshit.  They work for them.  Then they pretend their party isn't the party of for and by the rich.
> 
> What happened is the right leaning American poor who took over the party and got Trump elected don't like sending jobs to Mexico or hiring illegals.  Even though Republican BUSH 1 invented NAFTA and Bush 2 loves immigrants.  More Republicans signed it than Democrats.  In fact, Republicans got Clinton to sign it.  He signed their bill into law.  Made it his.  Idiot.  So Republicans today can say Clinton signed it but they invented it.  Like Bush lied us into Iraq but he got Hillary to go along.
> 
> ...


Oh, the poor, weak, useless democrats who just can't do anything at all without fear that a Republican somewhere will look at them sideways. And you keep voting for them, why!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have less than $250K in my brokerage account and I take a $2,000 cash withdrawal from that account every month.  And the balance of my account goes up most months, except for the first six months after the "COVID" shit started.  Nice to have a broker who is a family friend.

 I have other monthly income, but I could live on $2K if I had to, since my mortgage is paid off and I don't waste money on stupid shit.  

Wow!  And I drive a Toyota!  GASP!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You sure have demonized her.  Who do you hate more her, Nancy or Hillary?
> 
> Fuck Marry Kill those three.  Ready go.



  One corrupt politicians is no better than another.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Bullshit. That's why they sent out all that free money to help you poor people get by.



  I have never been able to comprehend the level of stupidity that it takes to believe that when government steals a large part of the wealth that we human beings work to produce and earn, and then gives us scraps of it back, that it is doing us any kind of favor.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lies.  Never ending Lies.   If the vaccines...lol... actually worked you wouldnt be wetting yourself for 2 years.
> 
> You are trying to use the Yellow Star tactics for Unvacced.
> 
> You can kiss my ass.


75 plus % of the people who died of corona were unvaccinated.  I loved it.  You don't believe?  The ones who died believed in the end.  They ran to the doctors they didn't trust crying.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Keep it up, SleazyBuckets.  It's snowing here.  I'm stuck inside.  TV is dull.  The free entertainment is priceless!  Give us another of your brilliant pronouncements.
> 
> PS -- all the nasty stimulus checks I got went to the local animal rescue and food bank.


Then you're a fucking idiot.  If you qualified for a check, you're a fool to give it away.  You got enough money to retire?  

I make too much to get one and I wouldn't give it away.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Then you're a fucking idiot.  If you qualified for a check, you're a fool to give it away.  You got enough money to retire?
> 
> I make too much to get one and I wouldn't give it away.


I'm retired and I have plenty of money.  If caring about abandoned pets and hungry neighbors makes me a fool, then so be it.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

candycorn said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I retire I hope I'm going to live off the dividends.  I have $200,000 here, $100,000 there, $50K there.  

I have this one investment where when I retire it's going to be $400 a month and he said it would never run out of money as long as I lived.  If I retire at 62 I should get about $150 a month for the rest of my life.  Between that one annuity and social security that's $550 a month.  Let's say in 11 years my bills are $1000 a month.  I hope I don't eat up my life savings

BUT, you are pointing out another example of how America is not great again.  When my grandmothers were retired, they lived off the interest in their savings accounts.  They got 10%.  Today what do we get .05%?  Americans are SUCKERS!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I'm retired and I have plenty of money.  If caring about abandoned pets and hungry neighbors makes me a fool, then so be it.


Yea they should NOT have given money to you and my dad.  My dad has $800K and gets social security.  Why did he need a stimulus?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea they should NOT have given money to you and my dad.  My dad has $800K and gets social security.  Why did he need a stimulus?


You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Then you're a fucking idiot.  If you qualified for a check, you're a fool to give it away.  You got enough money to retire?
> ...



  Was it in this thread, or another, that I recently pointed out the difference between conservatives giving to charity out of what is rightfully theirs to give, versus *LI*b*E*rals claiming virtue on the basis of what they can get government to steal from others to give to their favored causes?

  I think we've just seen a practical demonstration of it, right here.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Was it in this thread, or another, that I recently pointed out the difference between conservatives giving to charity out of what is rightfully theirs to give, versus *LI*b*E*rals claiming virtue on the basis of what they can get government to steal from others to give to their favored causes?
> 
> I think we've just seen a practical demonstration of it, right here.


Ayep!  That is definitely the illustration of what I thought you were saying in that post.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> 75 plus % of the people who died of corona were unvaccinated.  I loved it.  You don't believe?  The ones who died believed in the end.  They ran to the doctors they didn't trust crying.


Already had covid pussy.  Im not 81 with 4 comorbids either.

You still hiding under your bed.  Lol


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Did they?  Who told you China did it?  And you believed them?  What a fucking sucker.


Hey dumbfuck. Wuhan. Where this thing originated. In CHINA. You deny this? What a fucking moron you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Were they caught skimming?
> 
> I HATE Gofundme.  Absolutely hate it.  Unless it is someone who is truly a sad case that it makes sense.
> 
> ...



Shit, you have to pay your "girlfriend" for sex AND fund her sister?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Did they?  Who told you China did it?  And you believed them?  What a fucking sucker.



Are you fucking stupid?

I mean you are, but this is beyond the pale.









						Wuhan lab leak now 'most likely' cause of Covid pandemic, experts tell MPs
					

A LAB leak from Wuhan is now the “more likely” cause of the Covid pandemic, experts have told British MPs. Dr Alina Chan, a genetic engineering expert, said she was “very con…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				




Yes, the bioweapon was created by the CCP with generous funding by Anthony Fauci and the NIH.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 21, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> No due process, no way of buying groceries or paying your utilities or rent.



This is blatant fascism by definition.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 21, 2022)

Relevant reading...

Canada's Deputy Prime Minister Chrystia Freeland, who also serves on the World Economic Forum's (WEF) board as a governing member, wants to make the financial surveillance/ seizure system permanent

"Vee vill pentrate zee cabinets...."

"You vill own nussing uhnd you vill be happy...."


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> BUT, you are pointing out another example of how America is not great again.  When my grandmothers were retired, they lived off the interest in their savings accounts.  They got 10%.  Today what do we get .05%?  Americans are SUCKERS!



The paradigm has shifted for the worse for sure.  There is a reason why all of these stadiums are named after banks and insurance companies.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Already had covid pussy.  Im not 81 with 4 comorbids either.
> 
> You still hiding under your bed.  Lol


You played rush and roulette and won.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 22, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Hey dumbfuck. Wuhan. Where this thing originated. In CHINA. You deny this? What a fucking moron you are.


You believe that?  Sucker.

Did you know birds aren't real?  They are drones.


----------



## hadit (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You believe that?  Sucker.
> 
> Did you know birds aren't real?  They are drones.


Where do you think it originated? And include your source.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 22, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


It's fortified democracy


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You played rush and roulette and won.


rush and roulette?  

Can't they find any bots that speak English?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You believe that?  Sucker.
> 
> Did you know birds aren't real?  They are drones.


Everyone knows it’s a manmade virus.
And nobody can find one infected bat.
So congrats on being a useful idiot stooge.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You played rush and roulette and won.


Sure did.  Not 81 and in nursing home with adr. death Cuomo


----------



## lantern2814 (Feb 22, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You believe that?  Sucker.
> 
> Did you know birds aren't real?  They are drones.


What a moron you are. So uninformed it’s just pathetic. Post your proof that it didn’t come from Wuhan. See you never.


----------



## Michael1985 (Feb 22, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...



I heard about this story. It's an issue for her to take up with her banking institution, not the government.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> What a moron you are. So uninformed it’s just pathetic. Post your proof that it didn’t come from Wuhan. See you never.


Who says it came from Wuhan?  What is this source you believe so much?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2022)

Michael1985 said:


> I heard about this story. It's an issue for her to take up with her banking institution, not the government.



The fascist regime in Chinada ordered her bank to seize he money.

What the fuck are you babbling about?


sealybobo said:


> Who says it came from Wuhan?  What is this source you believe so much?



Still lying Nazi boi?









						Covid origin: Why the Wuhan lab-leak theory is being taken seriously
					

The claim Covid-19 may have leaked from a Chinese laboratory is gaining traction. Here's what we know.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The fascist regime in Chinada ordered her bank to seize he money.
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> ...


You believe the lyin media now?  Cherry pick much?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The fascist regime in Chinada ordered her bank to seize he money.
> 
> What the fuck are you babbling about?
> 
> ...


Don't be surprised when suddenly we don't believe anything either.  It's all lies.  Even the truth.  In fact ESPECIALLY the truth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You believe the lyin media now?  Cherry pick much?


ROFL

You really overdosed on your stupid pills today.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Don't be surprised when suddenly we don't believe anything either.  It's all lies.  Even the truth.  In fact ESPECIALLY the truth.



You've never believed the truth.

It's why you're a Nazi.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Who says it came from Wuhan?  What is this source you believe so much?


You cast the original doubt, reveal your source.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You believe the lyin media now?  Cherry pick much?


Do you believe it came from there or not? And where do you believe it came from if not?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2022)

hadit said:


> Do you believe it came from there or not? And where do you believe it came from if not?


I think Republicans spread it just like Chaney spread anthrax.  Remember that?  

In 2008, the FBI requested a review of the scientific methods used in their investigation from the National Academy of Sciences, which released their findings in the 2011 report _Review of the Scientific Approaches Used During the FBI's Investigation of the 2001 Anthrax Letters_. The report cast doubt on the government's conclusion that Ivins was the perpetrator.  Some information is still sealed.  The government settled lawsuits that were filed by the widow of the first anthrax victim Bob Stevens for $2.5 million with no admission of liability. 

But all these years later, no one asks who sent the anthrax.  I think anyone who asks questions ends up dead.  So who knows years later if we will find out in fact this thing didn't come from China.

Just like you are waiting for us vaccinated people to get sick from the vaccine.  I'm waiting for the day we find out this was developed in a lab not a wet market.

Oh, and birds aren't real.  They are drones spying on us.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 23, 2022)

hadit said:


> You cast the original doubt, reveal your source.


Will you believe any internet source?


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I think Republicans spread it just like Chaney spread anthrax.  Remember that?
> 
> In 2008, the FBI requested a review of the scientific methods used in their investigation from the National Academy of Sciences, which released their findings in the 2011 report _Review of the Scientific Approaches Used During the FBI's Investigation of the 2001 Anthrax Letters_. The report cast doubt on the government's conclusion that Ivins was the perpetrator.  Some information is still sealed.  The government settled lawsuits that were filed by the widow of the first anthrax victim Bob Stevens for $2.5 million with no admission of liability.
> 
> ...


Then you are a conspiracy nut and will not be taken seriously. If you have to go to anthrax to explain the WuFlu, you've already lost the argument.


----------



## hadit (Feb 23, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Will you believe any internet source?


Depends on the source. There are good and bad ones out there. If it's some random dude writing from his basement, probably not.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 28, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> None of them do,








						Just made $72,000 on the upswing of the stock market.  Plan to increase my holdings past $20 million by end of this year..
					

I bought into my stocks when the market pretty much bottomed out.  When it was announced that it would be business as usual, that was when i dumped loose cash i had in reserve for such events like what happened in 1999, 2007 and now.  Each time my portfolio goes down, but instead of panicking, i...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Why because they were intimidated?
> 
> A U.S. labor board official is ordering a revote after an agency review found Amazon improperly pressured warehouse staff to vote against joining a union, tainting the original election enough to scrap its results.
> 
> "Today's decision confirms what we were saying all along *– *that Amazon's intimidation and interference prevented workers from having a fair say in whether they wanted a union in their workplace."











						Amazon workers vote to unionize Staten Island warehouse
					

The workers have protested warehouse conditions.




					www.theverge.com
				




It will be the first union ever formed at an Amazon warehouse


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> That just proves that you trust the media.
> 
> Nobody died of "COVID" until you prove it.











						More Republicans have died of COVID-19. Does that mean the polls are off? - Roll Call
					

“Polls are blunt instruments, not precision instruments,” pollsters remind us. So can they account for the changing demographics of COVID-19?




					rollcall.com
				




Doctors and demographers recently noticed another tragic example of how polarization shapes America: The pandemic has killed more people in the nation’s Republican enclaves than its Democratic strongholds. They explain the gap by pointing to Republican resistance to vaccines and the GOP’s more cavalier approach to combating the virus in general. 

Those findings suggest many more Republicans — tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands — have died of COVID-19 than Democrats, leading some to wonder with some morbidity what the political impact will be. Will Democrats, facing the normal midterm election headwinds plus high inflation, do surprisingly well in 2022 for the simple, sad fact that there are fewer Republicans?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Amazon workers vote to unionize Staten Island warehouse
> 
> 
> The workers have protested warehouse conditions.
> ...



Pizza Hut adds a $2.28  "California Tax" on all Pizzas sold in the state. They still use nationally advertised prices, but explain when you check out that you live in a state hostile to business and consumers and the extra is going to the rulers of the state.

Amazon should do the same for goods sold in New York. An extra $5 per item as the tax the Mafia and the state are imposing.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Amazon workers vote to unionize Staten Island warehouse
> 
> 
> The workers have protested warehouse conditions.
> ...




Do you really think that they will be able to muscle anything out of Bezos?

Remember that the Amazon business seems particularly immune to strikes.   They deliver their packages all over town , its tough for pickets to intimidate customers.    Further, the actual work being done isn't of particularly high skill and can be learned fairly quickly by the replacement workers- unlike the skilled trades.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pizza Hut adds a $2.28  "California Tax" on all Pizzas sold in the state. They still use nationally advertised prices, but explain when you check out that you live in a state hostile to business and consumers and the extra is going to the rulers of the state.
> 
> Amazon should do the same for goods sold in New York. An extra $5 per item as the tax the Mafia and the state are imposing.


New York already told Amazon to beat it.  This is Staten Island.  Apparently they caved and gave Amazon huge tax breaks because they wanted those jobs and thought it would improve the area but it hasn't.


Amazon is ruining America.  It needs to be broken up.  And it needs to be unionized.  That's why it is being unionized.  You refuse to listen to the workers who tell you it's a horrible place that treats it's employees badly?  Who are you Jeff Bezos?  LOL.

Amazon will charge as much as they can.  As soon as they corner the market, prices go up.  Like their prices now?  Just wait.  Don't think they are giving great prices now because they are nice dummy.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Do you really think that they will be able to muscle anything out of Bezos?
> 
> Remember that the Amazon business seems particularly immune to strikes.   They deliver their packages all over town , its tough for pickets to intimidate customers.    Further, the actual work being done isn't of particularly high skill and can be learned fairly quickly by the replacement workers- unlike the skilled trades.


All I can say is of course you are anti labor.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> New York already told Amazon to beat it.  This is Staten Island.



??

Is that in the state of Staten?



sealybobo said:


> Apparently they caved and gave Amazon huge tax breaks because they wanted those jobs and thought it would improve the area but it hasn't.
> 
> 
> Amazon is ruining America.  It needs to be broken up.  And it needs to be unionized.  That's why it is being unionized.  You refuse to listen to the workers who tell you it's a horrible place that treats it's employees badly?  Who are you Jeff Bezos?  LOL.
> ...



Amazon undercuts everyone.

Amazon has lowered prices paid by consumers about 15% across the board.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ??
> 
> Is that in the state of Staten?
> 
> ...


For now sure they have.  Just wait.  We've seen them do this on certain products.  Once they corner the market, you'll see.  Already happening but you won't acknowledge it so never mind.

Trust me, one day Amazon will be broken up.  Anti trust laws are as American as apple pie and necessary.  

Remember you guys said the same thing about Walmart?  Today they are no cheaper.  Just in the beginning.  Luckily they still have competition but Amazon really doesn't.

You remember Amazon didn't go to NYC?  I'm not talking about just a hub and I'm not talking about Staten Island

You remember









						Amazon reveals the truth on why it nixed New York and chose Virginia for its HQ2
					

Amazon reveals the truth about why the company nixed New York and chose Northern Virginia for its HQ2. Top on its list was the region's tech talent pipeline. The tech giant used data analysis, including CNBC's Top States for Business study, to access the quality of each state's workforce...




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ??
> 
> Is that in the state of Staten?
> 
> ...


I say not paying taxes is the number one reason Amazon went to Virginia but it's actually a good state to go to









						Amazon reveals the truth on why it nixed New York and chose Virginia for its HQ2
					

Amazon reveals the truth about why the company nixed New York and chose Northern Virginia for its HQ2. Top on its list was the region's tech talent pipeline. The tech giant used data analysis, including CNBC's Top States for Business study, to access the quality of each state's workforce...




					www.cnbc.com
				




Governor: Ralph Northam, Democrat









						Top States For Business: Virginia
					

The Old Dominion regains the Top State crown with a great workforce and strong education, but costs are extremely high.




					www.cnbc.com
				




The company still plans to limit its hiring in Virginia to 25,000 employees over 10 years. The other 25,000 that had been planned for New York will be spread among the company’s 17 existing tech hubs — a more manageable process.

25,000 shitty jobs.  Oh well.  Poor people need jobs too.  And if Amazon treats them too badly, they can organize, which they are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pizza Hut adds a $2.28  "California Tax" on all Pizzas sold in the state. They still use nationally advertised prices, but explain when you check out that you live in a state hostile to business and consumers and the extra is going to the rulers of the state.
> 
> Amazon should do the same for goods sold in New York. An extra $5 per item as the tax the Mafia and the state are imposing.


Friend in Taxifornia sent me a pic of their restaurant menu.  At the bottom in fine print it says 5% will be added to the bill for employee retention and recruitment.


----------



## miketx (Apr 4, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Friend in Taxifornia sent me a pic of their restaurant menu.  At the bottom in fine print it says 5% will be added to the bill for employee retention and recruitment.


I would have left.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> More Republicans have died of COVID-19. Does that mean the polls are off? - Roll Call
> 
> 
> “Polls are blunt instruments, not precision instruments,” pollsters remind us. So can they account for the changing demographics of COVID-19?
> ...





sealybobo said:


> I know a lot of black people didn't get vaccinated either but those people don't vote.
> 
> Every one of the 1 million Republicans who have died of covid because they weren't vaccinated voted.  In fact they went to rallies and stood in line to vote.  That's how they got covid and died.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


>


I know a lot of black people didn't get vaccinated either but those people don't vote.

Every one of the 1 million Republicans who have died of covid because they weren't vaccinated voted.  In fact they went to rallies and stood in line to vote.  That's how they got covid and died.

Ok I know not all blacks don't vote.  And not every death was a unvaccinated Democrat.  I know there are a few exceptions to the rule.


----------



## hadit (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I know a lot of black people didn't get vaccinated either but those people don't vote.
> 
> Every one of the 1 million Republicans who have died of covid because they weren't vaccinated voted.  In fact they went to rallies and stood in line to vote.  That's how they got covid and died.
> 
> ...


Okay, that's a fallacy. You have absolutely no way to verify that completely unsubstantiated (that means totally made up, for the government school educated among us) opinion about Republicans. In fact, I would go so far as to call this a steaming pile.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> More Republicans have died of COVID-19. Does that mean the polls are off? - Roll Call
> 
> 
> “Polls are blunt instruments, not precision instruments,” pollsters remind us. So can they account for the changing demographics of COVID-19?
> ...


Never been asked my PARTY going to the Doc in my life................New things huh........How do you feel?  Are you a member of the Republican Party?  LOL


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 4, 2022)

Heh heh. Canadastan....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 4, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


Torches and pitchforks, eh


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 4, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I know a lot of black people didn't get vaccinated either but those people don't vote.
> …
> Ok I know not all blacks don't vote.



  What do you care?

  According to you, they don't know how to act anyway.

  Though I think such people as Morgan Freeman, James Earl Jones, Samuel Jackson, and quite a few others, would very much disagree.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Never been asked my PARTY going to the Doc in my life................New things huh........How do you feel?  Are you a member of the Republican Party?  LOL


You know most of the unvaccinated are idiots who vote for Trump, or black people.  The two main demographics.

As far as we know, all the high profile celebrity deaths have been all unvaccinated conservatives.  If Bernie died, if AOC died, if Pelosi died, if Clinton died, if ANYONE we both know died after being vaccinated, you'd let me know right?  But we can name a lot of anti vaxers who are dead today.

1 million Americans died.  Most of them were Republican voters or blacks who don't vote.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> Okay, that's a fallacy. You have absolutely no way to verify that completely unsubstantiated (that means totally made up, for the government school educated among us) opinion about Republicans. In fact, I would go so far as to call this a steaming pile.


It's like a stereotype.  A lot of truth to stereotypes.  This is just like that.  You know who died.  Because if vaccinated people were dropping dead like unvaxed were, you guys would have posted those deaths here like we were posting all the anti vax celebs who died during covid.  

It was amazing.  You guys were so stubborn even though cons were dropping like flies you were still arguing that a very small percentage of unvaxed were dying.  I guess 1 in 100 wasn't a big deal to you guys.  I thought it was great.  If all that the virus was killing was unvaccinated conservatives, fuck it.  Thin the herd.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's like a stereotype.  A lot of truth to stereotypes.  This is just like that.  You know who died.  Because if vaccinated people were dropping dead like unvaxed were, you guys would have posted those deaths here like we were posting all the anti vax celebs who died during covid.
> 
> It was amazing.  You guys were so stubborn even though cons were dropping like flies you were still arguing that a very small percentage of unvaxed were dying.  I guess 1 in 100 wasn't a big deal to you guys.  I thought it was great.  If all that the virus was killing was unvaccinated conservatives, fuck it.  Thin the herd.


You demand "proof"...then go on with your own assertions sans any evidence.
Hypocrite much?

Hint: Stop Yahoo, CNN, MSNBC etc etc etc.

THEY LIE


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You demand "proof"...then go on with your own assertions sans any evidence.
> 
> Hypocrite much?


1.  We know who didn't get vaccinated and we know it was overwhelmingly the unvaccinated who died.

2.  You don't believe the numbers the governments and hospitals are giving us so if I waste one second looking for proof you will scoff at, it would make me a fool not a hypocrite.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's like a stereotype.  A lot of truth to stereotypes.  This is just like that.  You know who died.  Because if vaccinated people were dropping dead like unvaxed were, you guys would have posted those deaths here like we were posting all the anti vax celebs who died during covid.
> 
> It was amazing.  You guys were so stubborn even though cons were dropping like flies you were still arguing that a very small percentage of unvaxed were dying.  I guess 1 in 100 wasn't a big deal to you guys.  I thought it was great.  If all that the virus was killing was unvaccinated conservatives, fuck it.  Thin the herd.


I'm very familiar with stereotypes. Heck, I see them being argued every day on this board. Where you went off the rails is where you said, "Every one of the 1 million Republicans who have died of covid because they weren't vaccinated voted. In fact they went to rallies and stood in line to vote." That's not a stereotype, that's presenting an opinion as fact. And, of course in your glee that people you don't like are dying, you ignore the democrats who didn't get vaccinated and died. What, are you naive enough to think that ANY county votes 100% for ANY party?


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> 1.  We know who didn't get vaccinated and we know it was overwhelmingly the unvaccinated who died.
> 
> 2.  You don't believe the numbers the governments and hospitals are giving us so if I waste one second looking for proof you will scoff at, it would make me a fool not a hypocrite.


We know a lot of democrats didn't get vaccinated and that some of them died too. Apparently, their deaths didn't register on your radar that was busy generating glee at the thought of people you don't like dying.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> I'm very familiar with stereotypes. Heck, I see them being argued every day on this board. Where you went off the rails is where you said, "Every one of the 1 million Republicans who have died of covid because they weren't vaccinated voted. In fact they went to rallies and stood in line to vote." That's not a stereotype, that's presenting an opinion as fact. And, of course in your glee that people you don't like are dying, you ignore the democrats who didn't get vaccinated and died. What, are you naive enough to think that ANY county votes 100% for ANY party?


I just know that cons don't believe in science like global warming and evolution or getting vaccinated.  I believe denying global warming harms us all.  So you cons and your brainwashed heads are hurting us.  And you're stubborn about common sense gun legislation.  You're homophobic people.  You're racists.  But nothing we can do about those things.  Usually you'll live a long healthy life despite your brainwashing.  But here we have a vaccine you've politicized that is killing you guys.  

Your denial of global warming is killing all of us.  Maybe mother nature sent the pandemic to deal with people like you.  You may call her GOD.  Thinning the herd.  But that's ok because when you die you go off to a better place right?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You know most of the unvaccinated are idiots who vote for Trump, or black people.  The two main demographics.
> 
> As far as we know, all the high profile celebrity deaths have been all unvaccinated conservatives.  If Bernie died, if AOC died, if Pelosi died, if Clinton died, if ANYONE we both know died after being vaccinated, you'd let me know right?  But we can name a lot of anti vaxers who are dead today.
> 
> 1 million Americans died.  Most of them were Republican voters or blacks who don't vote.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's like a stereotype.  A lot of truth to stereotypes.  This is just like that.  You know who died.  Because if vaccinated people were dropping dead like unvaxed were, you guys would have posted those deaths here like we were posting all the anti vax celebs who died during covid.
> 
> It was amazing.  You guys were so stubborn even though cons were dropping like flies you were still arguing that a very small percentage of unvaxed were dying.  I guess 1 in 100 wasn't a big deal to you guys.  I thought it was great.  If all that the virus was killing was unvaccinated conservatives, fuck it.  Thin the herd.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> We know a lot of democrats didn't get vaccinated and that some of them died too. Apparently, their deaths didn't register on your radar that was busy generating glee at the thought of people you don't like dying.


I told you a lot of blacks didn't take the vaccine and they died too.  So they did register with me.  Did they register for you?  Or are you still denying they died of covid?  Which argument are you making today?  

Your comment just admitted some Democrats died of covid too.  Sure but how many?  There aren't that many blacks in America.  And at least 75% of the dead were unvaccinated.  So a huge percent of them clearly must be white con Republicans.  Very few Herman Cain's.  
Let me ask you this.  Is it wrong to assume most of the blacks who died of covid were Democrats?

We’ve lost at least 73,462 Black lives to COVID-19 to date. Black people account for 15% of COVID-19 deaths where race is known.

Blacks only make up 15%.  I'll accept white Democrats make up the other 15%.  So 70% are you white cons.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> 1.  We know who didn't get vaccinated and we know it was overwhelmingly the unvaccinated who died.
> 
> 2.  You don't believe the numbers the governments and hospitals are giving us so if I waste one second looking for proof you will scoff at, it would make me a fool not a hypocrite.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I just know that cons don't believe in science like global warming and evolution or getting vaccinated.  I believe denying global warming harms us all.  So you cons and your brainwashed heads are hurting us.  And you're stubborn about common sense gun legislation.  You're homophobic people.  You're racists.  But nothing we can do about those things.  Usually you'll live a long healthy life despite your brainwashing.  But here we have a vaccine you've politicized that is killing you guys.
> 
> Your denial of global warming is killing all of us.  Maybe mother nature sent the pandemic to deal with people like you.  You may call her GOD.  Thinning the herd.  But that's ok because when you die you go off to a better place right?



Silly Bonobo.

Do men have periods?

Can anyone get pregnant?

How many genders are there?

WHO doesn't believe in science?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 626452



If You Are Not a Liberal at 25, You Have No Heart. If You Are Not a Conservative at 35 You Have No Brain​
We also know people tend to become more conservative the older they get.  So Republicans might say "a lot of old people who died were Democrats but....

one of the biggest divides that did come to pass was between older voters and those aged under 30, who became even “less enamoured of President Trump than before”.

“The other age groups, 30-44, 45-64, 65 and over, it’s a pretty close divide between Biden and Trump. So it’s really young people who are overwhelmingly anti-Trump and that’s really noticeable.”


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 626457


I didn't get the booster either.  I got vaccinated but now I'm sort of on your guys side.  This is all about big pharma corporations owning our government and getting them to force us to buy their products.  And it was a two company monopoly.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Silly Bonobo.
> 
> Do men have periods?
> 
> ...


You don't believe NASA.  Too many of you don't even believe in evolution.  How dumb are you?

No men don't have periods.

Only women can get pregnant

2 Genders

See?  I believe in science.  Do you?  And don't put a spin on it.  There is no alternative facts or science.  Your scientific hypothesis' don't pass peer review.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I just know that cons don't believe in science like global warming and evolution or getting vaccinated.  I believe denying global warming harms us all.  So you cons and your brainwashed heads are hurting us.  And you're stubborn about common sense gun legislation.  You're homophobic people.  You're racists.  But nothing we can do about those things.  Usually you'll live a long healthy life despite your brainwashing.  But here we have a vaccine you've politicized that is killing you guys.
> 
> Your denial of global warming is killing all of us.  Maybe mother nature sent the pandemic to deal with people like you.  You may call her GOD.  Thinning the herd.  But that's ok because when you die you go off to a better place right?


See, here's where the wheels fall off your tricycle. I've been vaccinated since last year. I believe in medicine. I believe global warming is happening, but that our efforts would be put to better use in dealing with potential problems instead of foolishly trying to prevent them. You just love to point at a group and say, "That's you" when you have no basis for doing so. And you don't help your case AT ALL when you state your opinions in absolute terms like you think they are facts.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I told you a lot of blacks didn't take the vaccine and they died too.  So they did register with me.  Did they register for you?  Or are you still denying they died of covid?  Which argument are you making today?


Where have I ever said they weren't dying of Covid? Are you still going with that groupthink garbage, that no one has the freedom to think their own thoughts anymore?


sealybobo said:


> Your comment just admitted some Democrats died of covid too.  Sure but how many?  There aren't that many blacks in America.  And at least 75% of the dead were unvaccinated.  So a huge percent of them clearly must be white con Republicans.  Very few Herman Cain's.
> Let me ask you this.  Is it wrong to assume most of the blacks who died of covid were Democrats?
> 
> We’ve lost at least 73,462 Black lives to COVID-19 to date. Black people account for 15% of COVID-19 deaths where race is known.
> ...


Of which you have absolutely no idea how many vote, which was the whole point in the first place. I you're starting to back off your absolutes a little bit and that's a good thing. Now, are you going to back off your glee that people you don't like are dying?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> See, here's where the wheels fall off your tricycle. I've been vaccinated since last year. I believe in medicine. I believe global warming is happening, but that our efforts would be put to better use in dealing with potential problems instead of foolishly trying to prevent them. You just love to point at a group and say, "That's you" when you have no basis for doing so. And you don't help your case AT ALL when you state your opinions in absolute terms like you think they are facts.


Actually, thank you for reaching across the isle.  I won't forget it.  I do it too and it's usually greeted by a slap.  LOL.

I saw a cool movie.  In the beginning of the movie it said how energy used to be such a big problem for us but then we figured out how to get 70% of our energy from the sun.  Wouldn't it be great?  

And like a lot of people on your side, I don't trust the government or corporations (big pharma) either.  

Seems we agree on a lot.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You know most of the unvaccinated are idiots who vote for Trump, or black people.  The two main demographics.
> 
> As far as we know, all the high profile celebrity deaths have been all unvaccinated conservatives.  If Bernie died, if AOC died, if Pelosi died, if Clinton died, if ANYONE we both know died after being vaccinated, you'd let me know right?  But we can name a lot of anti vaxers who are dead today.
> 
> 1 million Americans died.  Most of them were Republican voters or blacks who don't vote.


Moonbat posts.  Lmao


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Moonbat posts.  Lmao


Oh come on lets be honest and lets lighten up.  It's your right.  You weren't putting other people at harm.  Us vaccinated people could get and spread corona.  So the only person you are hurting if you don't get vaccinated is yourself.

If I were your insurance company I would jack up premiums for the unvaccinated.  Actually, I don't really like that idea.  But I wish they would say "if you have to go to the hospital for covid and you aren't vaccinated it's an extra $1000"

Because the unvaccinated clogged up the emergency rooms and cried on tape for us all to see, "I should have gotten vaccinated.  Please tell everyone I was wrong"









						'They wish they knew': Unvaccinated hospitalized patients say they regret not getting the shot
					

A year and a half into the pandemic, low vaccination rates and the rise of the delta variant threaten to cripple some hospital systems.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Don't believe the words coming out of their own mouths?

You're just lucky it didn't hit you this bad.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Oh come on lets be honest and lets lighten up.  It's your right.  You weren't putting other people at harm.  Us vaccinated people could get and spread corona.  So the only person you are hurting if you don't get vaccinated is yourself.
> 
> If I were your insurance company I would jack up premiums for the unvaccinated.  Actually, I don't really like that idea.  But I wish they would say "if you have to go to the hospital for covid and you aren't vaccinated it's an extra $1000"
> 
> ...


It didnt hit most bad.  Cytokine storm is treatable.  But off labels were attacked by the swamp to sell vaccines that dont stop you from getting or spreading the virus.

Norm deaths  4 comorbs  average age 81.

For this we sctewed the worlds economy and supplies.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It didnt hit most bad.  Cytokine storm is treatable.  But off labels were attacked by the swamp to sell vaccines that dont stop you from getting or spreading the virus.
> 
> Norm deaths  4 comorbs  average age 81.
> 
> For this we sctewed the worlds economy and supplies.


Yea in hind sight we didn't handle it very well.  We should have seriously locked down for 2 weeks and it would have gone away.  We shouldn't have gone to Trump rallies and we should have worn masks.  And we should have social distanced.  Trump kept the truth from us in February.  He knew and lied to us.  Told us he had it all under control.  So I agree why trust the vaccine Republicans say he gets credit for.  The same vaccine they won't take.

In hind sight we should have just said fuck it and went business as usual.  If you get sick, quaranteen.  If you don't, keep going about your business.

Covid was great for me.  I now work from home.  Some want me to come back but the president is ok if I just come in 2 days a week.  And this week I'm not going in.  Just don't feel like it.  That's a lot different than before covid when I had to work 8-4 or 5pm every day.  This is much better.  

And during the lockdown, I continued to do what I always did.  I walk my dog for 2 hours after work every night.  The dog park was closed so all my dog people who can't walk their dogs off the leash had no where to go.  I take my dog out in the woods on these 10 mile walks off leash.  Usually I end at the dog park just so I can socialize but my dog and I are much happier walking in the woods.  It was weird after work the park was empty.  Pad lock on the gate.  But the park itself remained open for people like me who want to walk in the woods on the trails.  

I loved the covid years.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It didnt hit most bad.  Cytokine storm is treatable.  But off labels were attacked by the swamp to sell vaccines that dont stop you from getting or spreading the virus.
> 
> Norm deaths  4 comorbs  average age 81.
> 
> For this we sctewed the worlds economy and supplies.


Most people I know who were vaccinated and got it say they were glad they were vaccinated.  Compared to how unvaccinated people said they were suffering.

Yea, I knew people who got it before there was a vaccine and true, most of them just got sick for a couple weeks, lost their sense of smell for a long time

Remember this guy who lost his leg from it?









						Nick Cordero, Broadway actor who battled COVID-19, has died at age 41, wife says
					

Cordero's leg was amputated after he was sedated in the ICU for 18 days.




					www.cbsnews.com
				












						Broadway star Nick Cordero's wife on coronavirus leg amputation: 'It was life or leg'
					

Amanda Kloots spoke about doctors amputating husband Nick Cordero's right leg while he remains in a coma fighting coronavirus.




					www.today.com
				




Cordero, 41, had his leg amputated on Saturday at Cedars Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles after he struggled with blood clots while on a ventilator and an ECMO machine, which helps oxygenate the blood.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea in hind sight we didn't handle it very well.  We should have seriously locked down for 2 weeks and it would have gone away.  We shouldn't have gone to Trump rallies and we should have worn masks.  And we should have social distanced.  Trump kept the truth from us in February.  He knew and lied to us.  Told us he had it all under control.  So I agree why trust the vaccine Republicans say he gets credit for.  The same vaccine they won't take.
> 
> In hind sight we should have just said fuck it and went business as usual.  If you get sick, quaranteen.  If you don't, keep going about your business.
> 
> ...


There is a profound change that is going to have a big impact on many facets of life coming out of Covid, and that is the working from home. After being able to for 2 years, people just aren't going to go back to suffering multi-hour commutes and hours away from home. The value of office space in the inner cities will go down, there will be empty offices and city management will desperately try to get people to come downtown again because a LOT of tax revenue won't be there anymore. The smart cities will try to reimagine downtown, maybe more living spaces at lower costs, more retail space, again at lower cost, maybe more open, green spaces. But it won't go back to the way it was.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

They put the ECMO machine in him to save his life," Kloots said. "It was literally to save his life, and it did, thank God. And sometimes the repercussion of putting that machine on can cause some blood issues, and it did with his leg."

Anti vaxers would say he didn't die of covid he died of blood clots.  LOL

Of course this is all before he DIED from Covid.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> There is a profound change that is going to have a big impact on many facets of life coming out of Covid, and that is the working from home. After being able to for 2 years, people just aren't going to go back to suffering multi-hour commutes and hours away from home. The value of office space in the inner cities will go down, there will be empty offices and city management will desperately try to get people to come downtown again because a LOT of tax revenue won't be there anymore. The smart cities will try to reimagine downtown, maybe more living spaces at lower costs, more retail space, again at lower cost, maybe more open, green spaces. But it won't go back to the way it was.


It's already amazing how our bike trails here in Metro Detroit are connecting cities so people don't have to drive cars.  We need more buses.  People need to live closer to where they work.  This will help with how much money you spend on gas and how much gas we consume as a nation.

A lot of good can come from the pandemic.  Conspiracy theorists would say they unleashed covid on us for the purpose of accomplishing these goals.

Companies did not and do not like people working from home.  I can see why.  I watch a lot of tv maybe even take a nap some days after a hard 6 hours of work.  But what do they care?  Most of the people in the office aren't giving an honest 6 hours of work.  They find most people who go into work spend a lot of times socializing, attending meetings to kill time and hear our managers talk on and on, coffee breaks, shopping on Amazon.  I get most of my work done before noon most days and then just place new orders that come in the afternoon.  I still take calls and answer emails but most of my prospecting and outgoing calls/emails are done in the morning.  Same regardless of if I go to an office or not.  Only difference here is when I take a break I can take a nap or maybe watch a little tv, or walk my dog.  It's great.

My boss called me today to tell me how great I did last month.  So I must be doing something right.


----------



## hadit (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> It's already amazing how our bike trails here in Metro Detroit are connecting cities so people don't have to drive cars.  We need more buses.  People need to live closer to where they work.  This will help with how much money you spend on gas and how much gas we consume as a nation.
> 
> A lot of good can come from the pandemic.  Conspiracy theorists would say they unleashed covid on us for the purpose of accomplishing these goals.
> 
> ...


I feel you. I love working from home and don't miss the commute and the office. Business is going to have to adjust from hours worked to tasks accomplished.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Yea in hind sight we didn't handle it very well.  We should have seriously locked down for 2 weeks and it would have gone away.  We shouldn't have gone to Trump rallies and we should have worn masks.  And we should have social distanced.  Trump kept the truth from us in February.  He knew and lied to us.  Told us he had it all under control.  So I agree why trust the vaccine Republicans say he gets credit for.  The same vaccine they won't take.
> 
> In hind sight we should have just said fuck it and went business as usual.  If you get sick, quaranteen.  If you don't, keep going about your business.
> 
> ...


You loved it.  Moonbat.  It has screwed this country.

Guess you love Locust too


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> They put the ECMO machine in him to save his life," Kloots said. "It was literally to save his life, and it did, thank God. And sometimes the repercussion of putting that machine on can cause some blood issues, and it did with his leg."
> 
> Anti vaxers would say he didn't die of covid he died of blood clots.  LOL
> 
> Of course this is all before he DIED from Covid.


$5 worth of off label would have saved him.

Why are you happy for Americans murdered by their policies??

All over the world they used it.  Theur stats versus ours is the proof unless you are a moonbat


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> I feel you. I love working from home and don't miss the commute and the office. Business is going to have to adjust from hours worked to tasks accomplished.


I say I want to retire bu5 really I just want to be ABLE to retire. I make $100k and my job is pretty stress free. But that could change in a month or year so I save like I want to retire when I’m 62.

But the day I turn 62, I just might re negotiate. Maybe even a pay cut but only work half days.

I think if I didn’t work I’d be bored and have too much time on my hands.

So I may just ask for two more weeks of vacation. Or just work half days. I feel like even now I almost have more than enough time off.

This one guy I worked with, before he died, was driving an rv around the country with his wife while doing business.

If I want to get a place in Florida when I retire, maybe buy a condo and work a couple more years in florida till I pay it off.

I just want to be able to retire. I th8nk I’ll be ok. I also hate to think about my dad dying but me and my bro will split $800k. Assuming he doesn’t have to go to a home that eats up all his money. Those places are expensive. The Alzheimer’s place we put mom as $20k a month. Luckily she only lasted 3 weeks.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

hadit said:


> I feel you. I love working from home and don't miss the commute and the office. Business is going to have to adjust from hours worked to tasks accomplished.


I want to tell my boss when daylight savings turns the clocks back I want to get off at 4pm. Then I can still walk my dog before dark. Coyote raccoon skunk and possums come out at night


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You loved it.  Moonbat.  It has screwed this country.
> 
> Guess you love Locust too


My former boss said if it wasn’t for me my company may have closed because of COVID. No one was buying new machines but I was killing it in aftermarket. Not as much as pre COVID but still a lot. If I sell $150k a month we probably keep $50 of it. I kept payroll going. No layoffs.

When the going gets tough the tough get going.

Btw the rich people you worship, killed it during COVID. No, because of COVID. Not like me despite COVID. They price gouged us.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 5, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


I think your story about the single mum is a blatant lie. 
Good try though.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> $5 worth of off label would have saved him.
> 
> Why are you happy for Americans murdered by their policies??
> 
> All over the world they used it.  Theur stats versus ours is the proof unless you are a moonbat


When someone spreads misinformation that kills people, I’m glad when karma catches up to them. I wouldn’t pull the trigger but I wouldn’t start a go fund me either.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 5, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> When someone spreads misinformation that kills people, I’m glad when karma catches up to them. I wouldn’t pull the trigger but I wouldn’t start a go fund me either.



  For example, the misinformation that has induced many people to allow themselves to be injected with this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit, that has caused thousands of deaths, and tens of thousands of permanent disabilities?

  The modern-day counterparts to Josef Mengele surely have a lot of bad Karma coming their way.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 5, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> “Briane is a single mom from Chilliwack working a minimum wage job. She gave $50 to the convoy when it was 100% legal. She hasn’t participated in any other way. Her bank account has now been frozen. This is who Justin Trudeau is actually targeting with his Emergencies Act orders.”
> 
> “So far, 206 bank and corporate accounts have been frozen and one financial institution blocked a “payment processor” account holding C$3.8m ($2.98m), police said, adding that they were still collecting information on companies and people.”
> 
> ...


Turdeau is a Nazi.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 5, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I donate repeatedly and when the American convoy starts rolling, I will donate more.
> 
> I also support Candian truckers who are parking their rigs TODAY, and not hauling a single product until there's something resolved.  Tighten your belts and get ready to run out of food and toilet paper, bitches!  And don't come to my house.  I only have supplies for two years and anyone who supports truckers being forced to get the jab can simply fucking starve.   Starvation is a hard way to die, motherfuckers.  Remember the truckers when you draw your last breath.


I've got two years supply of IPA, when should I come over?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 5, 2022)

Trudeau is a mini Putin


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 6, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I've got two years supply of IPA, when should I come over?


As soon as possible.  I'll need help in the garden.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> My former boss said if it wasn’t for me my company may have closed because of COVID. No one was buying new machines but I was killing it in aftermarket. Not as much as pre COVID but still a lot. If I sell $150k a month we probably keep $50 of it. I kept payroll going. No layoffs.
> 
> When the going gets tough the tough get going.
> 
> Btw the rich people you worship, killed it during COVID. No, because of COVID. Not like me despite COVID. They price gouged us.


I worked after 5 weeks off and not hiding at home.  You tell a story of how you barely survived when we shouldnt have ever shut down.

Tough.  Working from home hiding from a high survival rate virus.  Lmao


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> When someone spreads misinformation that kills people, I’m glad when karma catches up to them. I wouldn’t pull the trigger but I wouldn’t start a go fund me either.


Then stop soreading musunfoemation.

The studies dont lie and people like you are why our stats suck.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 6, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I worked after 5 weeks off and not hiding at home.  You tell a story of how you barely survived when we shouldnt have ever shut down.
> 
> Tough.  Working from home hiding from a high survival rate virus.  Lmao


They called me off furlough after 3 days.  The company couldn't do without me.  They said come pick up your laptop we will set you up so you can do it from home.  

Your company could do without you for 5 weeks?  That's called a non essential worker.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 6, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tough. Working from home hiding from a high survival rate virus. Lmao


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> They called me off furlough after 3 days.  The company couldn't do without me.  They said come pick up your laptop we will set you up so you can do it from home.
> 
> Your company could do without you for 5 weeks?  That's called a non essential worker.


And Who are you to decide who is essential.  Every job is essential to the families of the workers.  

You just proved why people like you shouldbneverbhold power.  NO GOVT should have that kind of power.  People like you destroyed small business with your Arogance


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And Who are you to decide who is essential.  Every job is essential to the families of the workers.
> 
> You just proved why people like you shouldbneverbhold power.  NO GOVT should have that kind of power.  People like you destroyed small business with your Arogance


My company decided I was an essential worker.  Don't be upset because truthfully, your company could do away with your position and still get along just fine.

What do you want to do to protect yourself from this?  Do you want to start a union or have the government tell corporations they have to keep you on?

If you aren't essential enough for your company to make that argument, stay home.  And you should have had some savings to get you by right?  Plus unemployment.  Hell, big unemployment.  Republicans say they gave you so much you didn't go back when you could have.  You told your employer you didn't feel safe and you stayed on unemployment.  Admit it.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Then stop soreading musunfoemation.
> 
> The studies dont lie and people like you are why our stats suck.


But you don't believe studies.  If NASA or the FDA gives you a study you wipe your ass with it. Who's studies do you believe?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And Who are you to decide who is essential.  Every job is essential to the families of the workers.
> 
> You just proved why people like you shouldbneverbhold power.  NO GOVT should have that kind of power.  People like you destroyed small business with your Arogance


What do you mean you "went" back to work after 5 weeks?  Could you have gone back in 4?  Or did your company make you an essential worker after 5 weeks?  Or did your state loosen restrictions in 5 weeks?  Please explain the details.  And I had the most strict governor so don't cry to me.  In fact Republicans tried to kidnap/rape/kill her.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> My company decided I was an essential worker.  Don't be upset because truthfully, your company could do away with your position and still get along just fine.
> 
> What do you want to do to protect yourself from this?  Do you want to start a union or have the government tell corporations they have to keep you on?
> 
> If you aren't essential enough for your company to make that argument, stay home.  And you should have had some savings to get you by right?  Plus unemployment.  Hell, big unemployment.  Republicans say they gave you so much you didn't go back when you could have.  You told your employer you didn't feel safe and you stayed on unemployment.  Admit it.


Never ending arrogance.  Classic mental illness of Legends in their own minds leftist.  

Sorry  you thinking you are the greatest thing since sliced bread means Nothing to me.  You are the prime example of who never to elevct because you think you have the right to tell others how to live because you believe you are famous.

Make sure you keep a umbrella handy.  Rain could drown you


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> But you don't believe studies.  If NASA or the FDA gives you a study you wipe your ass with it. Who's studies do you believe?


Lol.  1400 studies backing up what im saying from all over the world with night and day better stats.

When I need to listen to a Loser i'll call you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What do you mean you "went" back to work after 5 weeks?  Could you have gone back in 4?  Or did your company make you an essential worker after 5 weeks?  Or did your state loosen restrictions in 5 weeks?  Please explain the details.  And I had the most strict governor so don't cry to me.  In fact Republicans tried to kidnap/rape/kill her.


Essential is a bs term by people fucking over the nation trying to justufy the ones they fuck over.

Yes the work was essential and why I got called back.  Chillers for tanks of fuel so they dont blow up from sitting instead of being sold because of people hiding at home from a virus.  That being you.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Never ending arrogance.  Classic mental illness of Legends in their own minds leftist.
> 
> Sorry  you thinking you are the greatest thing since sliced bread means Nothing to me.  You are the prime example of who never to elevct because you think you have the right to tell others how to live because you believe you are famous.
> 
> Make sure you keep a umbrella handy.  Rain could drown you


You've clearly made up your mind.  LOL.

So bragging is bad?  You won't vote for a braggart?

I'm betting you're a Trump supporter.  What a fucking hypocrite.  LOL



Best interview ever.
Number one in every poll, made billions, everything I've ever done has been a huge success, people are very impressed at what I've done, I could have double what he has, I made over 10 billion, I will have the finest team ever put together, 

all of trump's brags in the first video.

Trump brags he was 'always the best athlete' ahead of first presidential physical​
"My two greatest assets have been mental stability and being, like, really smart," he tweeted.

Nobody's ever done as good a job as being president as I'm doing.









						Donald Trump’s breathtaking self-admiration | MinnPost
					

Here’s a collection of straightforward bragging by Trump.




					www.minnpost.com
				




You don't like me bragging?  Hypocrite


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> What do you mean you "went" back to work after 5 weeks?  Could you have gone back in 4?  Or did your company make you an essential worker after 5 weeks?  Or did your state loosen restrictions in 5 weeks?  Please explain the details.  And I had the most strict governor so don't cry to me.  In fact Republicans tried to kidnap/rape/kill her.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


>


Won't say?  I get it.  You're embarrassed.

Are you not saving enough for retirement?  That's what you should be worried about.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> You've clearly made up your mind.  LOL.
> 
> So bragging is bad?  You won't vote for a braggart?
> 
> ...


Trump card played.  Lmao


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 7, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Won't say?  I get it.  You're embarrassed.
> 
> Are you not saving enough for retirement?  That's what you should be worried about.


Do you sorry fuckers ever get tired of telling other people what to do.  You nail in every post why people like you should never have power.

And why you turn into tryants at every opportunity.  Yeah I know what you are today.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 7, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Do you sorry fuckers ever get tired of telling other people what to do.  You nail in every post why people like you should never have power.
> 
> And why you turn into tryants at every opportunity.  Yeah I know what you are today.


Hypocrite


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Hypocrite


How so?  By stating people like you who push govt all day long has screwed this country. aor should we thank you for being Locusts?  

Worst inflation im my life.  Massive destruction of small business.  Global lack of products due to sheep like you.  Full fascist pricks came out and said OBEY ME ordering everyone to get the jab or we will destroy you.  

What do you do to Top that?.  Burn peoples houses down?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 8, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> How so?  By stating people like you who push govt all day long has screwed this country. aor should we thank you for being Locusts?
> 
> Worst inflation im my life.  Massive destruction of small business.  Global lack of products due to sheep like you.  Full fascist pricks came out and said OBEY ME ordering everyone to get the jab or we will destroy you.
> 
> What do you do to Top that?.  Burn peoples houses down?


God I wish Trump handled the pandemic better.  And I wish he wasn't such a scoundrel for 4 years.  He did have the economy rocking with his massive tax breaks that also caused inflation and debt.  Wasn't worth it though.  He only got a very minor bump from Obama's already rocking economy.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 8, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> God I wish Trump handled the pandemic better.  And I wish he wasn't such a scoundrel for 4 years.  He did have the economy rocking with his massive tax breaks that also caused inflation and debt.  Wasn't worth it though.  He only got a very minor bump from Obama's already rocking economy.


Yawn  Blue state a-holes went postal more than any.  Including Mommy Dearest from your state.

Hope you didnt use wire hangers.


----------

